# The Revell 1/32 Ju 88....



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2009)

Since there seem to be a few of us getting this (thanks Gutt!) kit, I was wondering, would it be possible to get them all in one thread or sub-forum? How many of you have it and what will you build yours as?

This what I'll build in time....

*Lt Arthur Schubert, 7/KG-30 Ju 88A-4 Werk # 1456 "4D + CR" (lost MIA).*

_MIA 25 May, 1942; failed to return from a mission over the Barentsea, cause unknown. Remaining crew (all MIA): Ogefr Rudolf Geppert, Observer; Ogefr Karl Weber, R/O and Uffz Franz Allweiler, Gunner._


----------



## piet (Nov 22, 2009)

build mine into a g-10 mistel
Piet


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2009)

piet said:


> build mine into a g-10 mistel
> Piet



You do realize that if it hadn't came out looking so dam good, that would have been considered blasphemy?


----------



## piet (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks

Its finished,post some pics tomorrow

Piet


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2009)

Glad you got it at last old boy! Got your message about 9 hours after you sent it - 'phone was off and forgot to switch back on!!
My first will be the JU88 shot down and belly landed on the south bank of the River Mersey, after attacking the aircraft factory at the Rootes Motors plant, Speke, Liverpool, in October 1940. This is going to the Museum in Slavicin, Czech Republic, where Josef Stehlik lived, who was the pilot of one of the Hurricanes who shared in the downing of the '88.
The second kit will be either an Aalborg based machine, used against targets in the North of England in the BoB, or maybe a French based KG, again BoB period, not decided yet.
Let us know when you're starting, and I'll get my first one going too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2009)

Will do old chap! I first need to get that A-4 set, to turn the A-1 into the A-4 that I want to do....40 smackers it cost!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2009)

Jeez! That's as much as the kit itself!! I think I'd be making my own bits at that price!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd skip that I think....! 







And the correct engines....


----------



## Heinz (Nov 24, 2009)

Surely an A4 would be on the cards for a later release? 


The way newer kits are being produced some of these update sets I imagine will become somewhat redundant assuming of course the kits produced are dead on accurate.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2009)

....and how long before we have an A-4, 2-3-4 or even 5 years?  Know what you mean though...


----------



## Heinz (Nov 24, 2009)

Fair point Jan  At the rate I build it makes sense. Given your Henry Ford approach the conversion makes sense


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2009)

I have to admit though.....I hadn't thought the whole thing through, when I got the kit delivered, it hit me, where the h*ll am I supposed to put the box and then later on after looking over the parts, it hit me again, where the f*ck am I to place her when done? A box is far more easy to place.....somewhere!


----------



## Heinz (Nov 24, 2009)

Most definately, unfortunately I have a taste for heavies and even at 1/72nd they tend to require a lot of space


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2009)

I once built Monograms B-17, and B-24 in 1/48.....did draw the line at the B-29 though!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I have to admit though.....I hadn't thought the whole thing through, when I got the kit delivered, it hit me, where the h*ll am I supposed to put the box and then later on after looking over the parts, it hit me again, where the f*ck am I to place her when done? A box is far more easy to place.....somewhere!



It's a BIG bitch...ain't it Jan!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2009)

I have to admit you do get a lot for the money in the conversion kit - but it's still a lot of money - the price of another JU88 in fact.
I'm guessing of course, but I wouldn't be surprised if another version, probably the A4, is released within a year. The way the kit parts are engineered and broken down shouts 'more versions', and Revell have already had access to the A4, so.....
I'm only basing this on them wanting to get the most from the work put in, and also remebering their Hunter - first the F6 then, after this was withdrawn for awhile, it was followed by the FGA9. Hmm. Reminds me, I must finish the Hunter.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe they'll release "the other bird" before the A-4.... 

I put a Guinness on that it'll be a He 111H something....


----------



## piet (Nov 24, 2009)

He111 yes me to!
piet


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2009)

Almost certainly! Let's face it, there's one standing in Guttorm's shed, as well as the JU52/3M. The Revell people were there for some time, it's the 70th anniversary of the BoB next year, 'combat' aircraft models sell better than military transports, a Heinkel would accompany the JU88 very well indeed ......so they're going to release a Blackburn Botha!!!!
So Jan, does this mean you need to find a bigger place to live?!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2009)

Have a perfectly nice place old boy....just need a bl**dy hangar!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe we should share the cost of renting one, the way things are going!


----------



## kgambit (Nov 24, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> It's a BIG bitch...ain't it Jan!



What's the wing span on that kit Wayne?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2009)

Gees, the conversion kit looks like it has more parts then the model itself does!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2009)

KG, the '88 has a wingspan of 22.48” and a length of 17.83”, which will give it a few 'Oh my', responses to it when done...


----------



## kgambit (Nov 25, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> KG, the '88 has a wingspan of 22.48” and a length of 17.83”, which will give it a few 'Oh my', responses to it when done...



Dam! That IS a big bitch!  I thought the SM 82 had a BIG wing span (~ 16 inches at 1/72) but the 88 is huge!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2009)

Just imagine what a He111 will be like in 1/32nd scale! Not just the span of 27.8 inches (70cm) and length of 20.5 inches (51cm), but the sheer bulk of the thing too! Should have a very big 'Wow' factor!!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2010)

Has anyone seen these up close yet?


----------



## Airframes (May 2, 2010)

The model? Nope, haven't seen any pics at all, but the description sounds good. Full internal detailing in the cockpit and bomb bay, and so on. Where the f**k I'll put one I don't know....if I get one of course.......!!


----------



## rochie (May 3, 2010)

you know you will Dogsbody !!!!


----------



## Airframes (May 3, 2010)

Yeah, that's the bl**dy problem!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2010)

Do it! Do it! Do it!...


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2010)

Well, I suppose I _have_ got unti October to knock a hole in a wall and build a semi-internal display cabinet!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2010)




----------

